# Precision 6262 on a VR6 ?



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Any reviews on this turbo ?
Recommended ?
Was talking to guy from the neighborhood who works for a reputable Evo/Sti/Honda shop about rebuilding my T66 for preventive maintenance. He suggested spending the extra few bucks and get the Precision 6262 which is a very popular turbo with good results. He says its popular with the Evo crowd with making great numbers.

What do you folks think?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think that it is the precision 62mm billet you mean.. if yes ..go for it..you will see great powerband and spool up on vr6..


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I have one going in mine


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a precision sc6162 getting ready to go on my 24v


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Why not!
Tell us how you do with it on the roller wen its done up!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Precision 6262 on a VR6 ? (VRpoweredA2)*

Excellent turbo.

I suggest a .68 a/r housing

-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:32 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Precision 6262 on a VR6 ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Excellent turbo.

I suggest a .68 a/r housing

-Jeffrey Atwood


what would be the negative to a .82 ?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mines a .70
it'll just spool up later i think


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Precision 6262 on a VR6 ? (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_

what would be the negative to a .82 ?

Opinion:
Slower spool, and no real gains unless your into the mid 500's whp,
full 3.5 or 4 inch exhaust.
.81 might be good with a smaller turbine wheel.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

Dont get a T3 hotside for a 6 cylinder on that turbo, the .69 or .88 T4 would be fine depending on if you have cams or not, and i would probably go with the 6265 the little bit bigger hotside wheel.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Kenner8v88)*

i know that everybody has been only saying good things about this turbo... the shop that i frequent has it on a mkv 2.0T and it put down some good numbers....


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Precision 6262 on a VR6 ? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Opinion:
Slower spool, and no real gains unless your into the mid 500's whp,
full 3.5 or 4 inch exhaust.
.81 might be good with a smaller turbine wheel.
-Jeffrey Atwood

the exact specs on mine
compressor t04s ported/antisurge housing ar 70
62mm billet wheel/ journal bearing
T3 hotside .82 I believe the wheel is 62 as well
























car has a 3inch exhaust already with a 3"dp going on with the new turbo
are you saying I should try and go larger with the exhaust ?

Sorry to Hijack but I think the info could prove useful


_Modified by VR SEX at 4:30 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

I think 3in is plenty good. I've got a buddy up here running 3in and he's got close to 900 or 1000hp. But, thats not to say there aren't benefits to having the bigger exhaust size. I'm just saying your not being limited with that exhaust, imo.


----------

